
Setting up a home hypervisor - luu
https://blog.sophaskins.net/blog/setting-up-a-home-hypervisor/
======
equalunique
SmartOS is my go-to hypervisor. I like the simplicity of set up, the ease with
which VMs & containers/zones can be started, and (of course) ZFS.

